# Girls! Let's see your trophy wall!!



## PAHuntress69 (Jul 27, 2011)

My first Archery buck taken 11/11/11


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

Very nice!!!


----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)

Here's a link to my hunting photo album on Facebook! 

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1238513681278.2038726.1182330021&type=1&l=2365133b22


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Not sure if you intended the pics to be of this years trophies only but here are pics of my trophies taken with a bow so far.....

This is my first buck with a bow, actually my first anything with my bow. Shot him in Nov. of 2010









My first turkey with my bow taken this past Spring turkey season.








Shot this doe in Oct. of this year still trying for a buck this season.


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

Doesn't matter how long ago, certainly not only this year!  I'm trying to get pics uploaded of my husband's wall, my buck isn't back from the taxi yet


----------



## ArkBowHuntress (May 10, 2010)

Those are some awesome bucks ladies!! I can't way for my lucky day! I'll be posting pics everywhere!


----------



## sczar (Sep 18, 2010)

KsGirl nice shootin... The only thing missing in those pictures is that fanacy ink pen lol


----------



## sczar (Sep 18, 2010)

PaHuntress Nice shooting ,,,


----------



## Woody69 (Feb 17, 2007)

I was half expecting to see a pic of a man's hairy sack attached to a plaque hanging on a wall somewhere !!! LOL (you know you have all thought about it at some point) :wink:

Nice pics ladies ! :thumbs_up

Woody


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

Woody69 said:


> I was half expecting to see a pic of a man's hairy sack attached to a plaque hanging on a wall somewhere !!! LOL (you know you have all thought about it at some point) :wink:
> 
> Nice pics ladies ! :thumbs_up
> 
> Woody


Hey, this thread's just getting started! LOL That's funny Woody, because my ex husband would be on the list for THAT hunt!


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice Job Pa...KSgirl that is a beautiful buck and I love the Turkey shot. I will have to remember when I take my first turkey to get a pic like that.


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks ttate my husband was snapping pics as I was walking. They turned kinda cool good thing I didn't he was taking pics of my backside cause I would have killed him. LOL!


----------



## PAHuntress69 (Jul 27, 2011)

KSGirl said:


> Thanks ttate my husband was snapping pics as I was walking. They turned kinda cool good thing I didn't he was taking pics of my backside cause I would have killed him. LOL!


KS, I would have said the same to my husband, but that is THE coolest picture! I am going spring turkey hunting in PA at the farm for the first time next year, and if I am blessed enough to get one, I want a pic just like that one! In fact, I showed my husband that pic back in the summer and told him "Wow!" I love how she did that! --now the truth comes out...it was a labor of love!

You know what's funny I posted my "kissy" pic up (I thought about not doing that cause people would think it was bizarre) but it has had a great response. My 66 year old Mom went up on the hill with us to blood trail that buck. Jim and I were so excited we actually found that buck we kissed. Well my Mom was snapping pics and she's like, "Do that again!" and we were laughing and rolling our eyes saying no way! Well, Mom won out and now that picture is framed beside my bed as a reminder of what a generous man I married 14 years ago. Sometimes it is the folks who love us, cheering us on, taking pride in our successes that make us shine...last time I got my 12 point, we didn't really take alot of pics...I wish we had...the story was so cool. This hunt also had a cool story, and now I can relive it, not only with the pics, but with my husband who was by my side when I took the shot.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Here are a few pics, my bows, some of our deer on the wall, the last two pics are my buck, I finally got one that was 'wall worthy!'


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

Beautiful wall absolute......


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

ttate said:


> Beautiful wall absolute......


Thanks, that is not all either, hubby has a bobcat plus about 4 more deer around the house...


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

My wife got her first deer ever last night. Its a gun kill but still awesome! She drew back on a nice 8 earlier in the year but it was to dark for her to see him through her peep..
I'm a happy camper!.


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

Great job... I had a eight and a 9 walk out on me last night but didn't get the right shot at any of them. I think I spooked the first one. Came out earlier than I was expecting. The other 2 started locking up horns so that give me ample time to get ready for the shot when they were to get close enough. So here they came 50 yrds 40 yards and they stop. Then the one decides it don't like something and heads back into the timber. The other stops and looks around and starts sniffing. I had doe Estrous out. It started getting ready to walk closer and here comes 2 horses which caused him to turn and head back in the the timber. I swear 3 bucks in about 1 1/2 hours and I get no shot. What a great night, but depressing too. I just knew I was gonna have my deer last night.


----------



## KISS (Mar 20, 2007)

Okay, I don't post very often, but I just had one of the biggest thrills of my life on 11-20-11! Here is a picture of my FIRST EVER deer.


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

Good buck KISS!!!  Love the mass on that guy!


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Congrats KISS! That's one nice buck!!


----------



## PAHuntress69 (Jul 27, 2011)

KISS said:


> Okay, I don't post very often, but I just had one of the biggest thrills of my life on 11-20-11! Here is a picture of my FIRST EVER deer.
> View attachment 1212767


Way to go! CONGRATULATIONS on one AWEsome buck! There is nothing like getting that first harvest under your belt--unless it is your second, or third... Here's to many years of happiness in the woods to you! I am so happy for you!


----------



## Just aim (Apr 19, 2010)

Still working on the animal part!!


----------



## cannonman (Nov 29, 2008)

Congratulations to all of you, whether it's an animal or a plaque it feels really great to know you did what needed to be done to be successful. Great job to all of you!


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Very Impressive ladies! Nice work


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

Finally got my buck back today, so here's pics! 








Left to right, my son's 8 pt from last year, then hubby's 10 and 8 pt he has had from a few years ago. Then High Rise, my 6 pt from this year. Then hubby's 10 pt from last year, and on the other side of the corner is "Charlie" the crab claw 11 pt. 








Up close pic of High Rise and hubby's 10 from last year...








And hubby's 6x6 RM Elk. "Hank"  Hoping to have one right next to him next year! We also have three more skull mounts in the bedroom and a coyote. Once we get the living room painted, wall papered, and rearranged, I'll put up new pics, I plan on having everything on that wall.


----------



## coldshock (Feb 27, 2011)

Just aim said:


> Still working on the animal part!!
> 
> View attachment 1213909


That's pretty impressive! I'm relatively new to the sport but maybe some day I will at least half as many trophies. What part of texas are you located?


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

Just aim said:


> Still working on the animal part!!


LOL! Me, too! This is as close as I've come so far.... But I'm impressed (and motivated) by all the trophies posted here. Keep it up, ladies, you're amazing!


----------



## Just aim (Apr 19, 2010)

coldshock said:


> That's pretty impressive! I'm relatively new to the sport but maybe some day I will at least half as many trophies. What part of texas are you located?


I live down around Corpus Christi. I took last year off, but I'm back and shooting better than ever...


----------



## jeepguy88 (Jun 8, 2011)

My Girl wanted me to post her pic! (ok..... It was me, I just wanted to brag about her)









Her First Deer and she got it all by her self! She missed a nice 4x4 the day before and was pretty disappointed. Took some talking to get her to go back, and this is what she brought home......Look at how happy she is with her success.


----------



## megan.artemis (Sep 4, 2011)

First bow kills, all this season! Been a good year.


----------



## megan.artemis (Sep 4, 2011)

KSGirl said:


> Not sure if you intended the pics to be of this years trophies only but here are pics of my trophies taken with a bow so far.....
> 
> This is my first buck with a bow, actually my first anything with my bow. Shot him in Nov. of 2010
> View attachment 1208404
> ...



That buck is a TOAD! Nice work


----------



## megan.artemis (Sep 4, 2011)

KISS said:


> Okay, I don't post very often, but I just had one of the biggest thrills of my life on 11-20-11! Here is a picture of my FIRST EVER deer.
> View attachment 1212767


He's got some major mass.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome deer guys.


----------

